# Long Melody for violin and guitar (score-video)



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello all,

I thought I'd share a piece of music I wrote a while ago and recently uploaded. It's very simple but hopefully charming.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Very charming indeed.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, I thought I was quite charming too, and an odd combination of violin and guitar, I would never have thought of putting those 2 together, but it works.

Mark


----------



## Medley (Nov 3, 2016)

I quite liked it

I was actually reminded of this thread just this morning when I was frantically looking through my Youtube history trying to find one soothing tune I had gotten stuck in my head. It was one I had stumbled across under my YT recommendations a while back, and I remembered how much it had eased my soul and I badly wanted to hear it again. That song was _The Sally Gardens_, the one on your channel 

I decided to check out your other stuff and realised I recognized your latest upload, and then I remembered this thread...I thought to myself, I absolutely need to speak to this person!

I came here to say that you may believe some of your work to be too simple or childish, but for someone else it may bring a sense of complete alleviation. That is what your first piece did for me. It may not be revolutionary or unlike anything ever heard before, but music should not be about that, not always. Sometimes, simple is good. Sometimes it's all a person needs to feel refreshed and ready to start on a new venture.

I hope you all the best in your future works and I look forward to listening to them!


----------

